
Caves in Which Jewish Rebels Hid from Romans 2,000 Years Ago Found in Galilee - wslh
http://www.haaretz.com/jewish/archaeology/1.744834
======
Animats
Haaretz page layout has become awful. Banners sliding in from the top. Banners
sliding in from the bottom. Banners which play thunder sounds.

It's a clickbait article, too. This isn't a new discovery. The Daily Mail had
an article about it in 2011.[1]

[1] [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2032155/Caves-
Hirbet...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2032155/Caves-Hirbet-
Madras-Jewish-rebels-hid-Roman-soldiers.html)

------
blowski
Anybody know how this compares to Biblical history? This would have been
around the time the Gospels were written, and Galilee is mentioned a lot in
the New Testament. But was Christianity growing in Galilee at the time?

------
rabboRubble
An interesting article. But those caves were very... obviously there? Like a
village full of people could look up at the cliff face and see the caves'
entrances.

You can't tell me that teenagers from those villages weren't going up there
and getting into some sort of trouble.

------
dimlim
And I thought it was Palestinians all the way down ...

------
Hitard
Not a recent discovery. I worry that these misleading headlines get recycled
as anecdotal justification for Israeli land claims.

------
known
Jews were exiled from the land of Israel by the Romans in 135 C.E., after they
defeated the Jews in a three-year war, and Jews did not have any control over
the land again until 1948 C.E.
[http://www.jewfaq.org/israel.htm](http://www.jewfaq.org/israel.htm)

~~~
vhfnfnncs
I mean, what goes around comes around when you're comitting mass genocide to
take people's land. A whole lot of Canaanites had to die to make ancient
Israel known as ancient Israel.

~~~
jganetsk
There was no genocide of the Canaanites. That's myth, not historical fact.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Joshua#Historical_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Joshua#Historical_and_archaeological_evidence)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_ancient_Israel_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_ancient_Israel_and_Judah#Late_Bronze_Age_background_.281600.E2.80.931200.C2.A0BCE.29)

~~~
gnarbarian
You aren't some kind of Canaanite genocide denier are you?

